# getting back to normal after stopping the pill



## lisa b 01

hi everyone, just wondering how long it has taken most of you to get periods back ect after stopping the pill? i was on ovranette for 3 years and stopped taking it on the 7th march had a break through bleed on the 10th march which lasted for 6 days and now im getting really bad cramps but ive done opks and got negatives back all month, can you ovulate straight after a break through bleed once youve stopped the pill? any help or info would be helpful thanks::thumbup:


----------



## CowtownGirl

I think you can ovulate anytime when you first come off. I came off cerrazette in November, had a withdrawl bleed as expected, then another bleed about 10 days later, then another about 2 weeks after that. Since then (January-ish) I've settled into 26 day cycles. I had all sorts of cramps/pains/odd symptoms when I first came off the pill.


----------



## lisa b 01

ok thank you, im just hoping my periods come back as normal or its going to be a real pain trying to pin point when im going to ovulate! just wondering if i could be pregnant, il have to wait and do a test on the 10th of april, i just hate having to wait around im really impatient.:sad1:


----------



## CowtownGirl

lisa b 01 said:


> ok thank you, im just hoping my periods come back as normal or its going to be a real pain trying to pin point when im going to ovulate! just wondering if i could be pregnant, il have to wait and do a test on the 10th of april, i just hate having to wait around im really impatient.:sad1:

I know! I was really worried about things coming back to normal because I'd been on loads of different kinds of bc. I'll admit I was taking a few tests when I first came off because of the symptoms and the waiting was agony!! (but I think it was just wishful thinking really! lol!) Hope things settle down back to normal for you quickly!! x


----------



## smiling

Good question. I've just stopped b/c, and had a 6-7 day withdrawal bleed, I think I ovulated about 2 days after that, for a few days, as I had different consistency of CM which has lasted nearly a week. Over last few days I have had cramps, and headaches. So unsure if this is due to stopping b/c. Will be interesting to hear other views. 

Hope this helps. :)


----------



## amyclaire

10 months since i came off cerazette and still not regular...xxxx


----------



## lisa b 01

yeah my mucus has been changing alot over the last couple of weeks, ive also had a few headaches and as i said before cramps, i no this sounds a little strange put does anyone no what musus would go like if you had concieved? i was going to do a pregnancy test but think its a bit early! probably just wishful thinking. :happydance:


----------



## lisa b 01

amyclaire said:


> 10 months since i came off cerazette and still not regular...xxxx

can i ask just out of interest how long you had been on it for? x


----------



## amyclaire

ermmmmm started on bcp in feb 06 so was on for 3 and a half years altogether xxxx


----------



## BABY TALES

I came off bcp in January after about 17 yrs,(Iam 35).I had my normal withdrawl bleed, then I think I ovulated about 4 weeks later-I had ewcm. Then 9 days after that I had watery brown discharge that lasted about 2 days.Then I think I ovulated again about 12 days later,then had brown watery discharge 17 days after that-that was last cycle.Now,10 days later I have ewcm today.So,I am counting the brown watery stuff as a 'period' even tho there was no red blood flow (tmi!) ,as there seems to be a pattern..or at least I hope!


----------



## plutosblue

Came off Microgynon 30 last July after 6 years on them, had a withdrawel bleed end of July 2009 and now as of yet I have still not had a period.. :blush: I have had tests coming out of every orifice and all is normal, so its just a waiting game.. :wacko:


----------



## BABY TALES

Plutosblue-have you had any sort of 'period' at all? Or absolutely nothing since July?


----------



## silverbell

I got no withdrawal bleed at all, but at almost 8 weeks I got my first normal AF. I have no idea if I ovulated at all during that time, but I did notice my boobs were very, very tender for a couple of weeks - presumably this was during ovulation but, as I say, no idea if I actually did or not.

I have started charting since I got my AF a couple of weeks ago and am now showing some signs of impending ovulation.


----------



## beckyfletcher

I'm thinking of stopping pill after this pack as we wantot TTC july ish so hoping i will be normal then but knowing my body will take longer


----------



## plutosblue

BABY TALES said:


> Plutosblue-have you had any sort of 'period' at all? Or absolutely nothing since July?

Absolutely nothing :haha: Not even a speck! 

I was worried about it at first, but when all the tests came back clear it was obvious I didn't have polycystic ovaries or anything, and my GP doesn't seem too concerned at the moment, she says its just a waiting game.. :shrug:

After so long I'm beginning to see the funny side, I save a fortune in tampons!


----------



## lisa b 01

plutosblue said:


> Came off Microgynon 30 last July after 6 years on them, had a withdrawel bleed end of July 2009 and now as of yet I have still not had a period.. :blush: I have had tests coming out of every orifice and all is normal, so its just a waiting game.. :wacko:

did you have regular periods before you started the pill? ive read on a few websites that if your periods were regular before they should come back regular! hope you start soon!:thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*photos*--and THAT is why I'm coming off a year to a year and a half early!


----------



## luckyme225

I wasn't on the pill for a long time but I was still irregular for a few months once stopping.


----------



## BABY TALES

Dread to think how long it's going to take me after 17yrs! Tbh tho,I never consider the long term effects of being on the pill,and how long it would take to rid myself of it.It suited me fine and I never had any issues with it the entire time I was on it.But I do wish I had stopped using before finally deciding to TTC.


----------



## mlyn26

Can be a bit of a pain. 
I was on BCP for 8.5 years and came off in October 2008. Had periods in Nov & dec but wasn't trying properly. I then didn;t have a period til Aug 09 so 8 bloody month cycle! Then period in Dec (4 months), then 39 day cycle and then 31-32 day cycle in feb when i fell preg but sadly miscarriaged 1.5 weeks ago. So for me it took 15 months and i dont know for sure that they are even regular yet!!! 
I will never go bk on the pill whilst still wanting children. 
I hope you get regular real quick!!


----------



## plutosblue

lisa b 01 said:


> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Came off Microgynon 30 last July after 6 years on them, had a withdrawel bleed end of July 2009 and now as of yet I have still not had a period.. :blush: I have had tests coming out of every orifice and all is normal, so its just a waiting game.. :wacko:
> 
> did you have regular periods before you started the pill? ive read on a few websites that if your periods were regular before they should come back regular! hope you start soon!:thumbup:Click to expand...

If I can recall they weren't regular, but they werent dire, the longest I ever waited was 7 months for one, but they tended to be every couple of months. I had my blood tested and an ultrasound which was all normal.

If you take the pill apparently anyone can develop post pill-amenorrhea and have it for an extended amount of time(although it isn't common, especially if you were regular beforehand). I'm going back to my doctor this week to decide the next course of action.

Wish me luck :D


----------



## lisa b 01

plutosblue said:


> lisa b 01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plutosblue said:
> 
> 
> Came off Microgynon 30 last July after 6 years on them, had a withdrawel bleed end of July 2009 and now as of yet I have still not had a period.. :blush: I have had tests coming out of every orifice and all is normal, so its just a waiting game.. :wacko:
> 
> did you have regular periods before you started the pill? ive read on a few websites that if your periods were regular before they should come back regular! hope you start soon!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> If I can recall they weren't regular, but they werent dire, the longest I ever waited was 7 months for one, but they tended to be every couple of months. I had my blood tested and an ultrasound which was all normal.
> 
> If you take the pill apparently anyone can develop post pill-amenorrhea and have it for an extended amount of time(although it isn't common, especially if you were regular beforehand). I'm going back to my doctor this week to decide the next course of action.
> 
> Wish me luck :D[/QUOTe good luck keep us posted:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------

